# Que tan importante es la matematica ?



## kandy (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola! 
Yo estoy empezando en todo este mundo de la electronica... debido a mi carrera.
Y se q*UE* la matematica tiene muchisimas aplicaciones en este campo...
Por eso se me ha ocurrido preguntar por aca... quienes de uds creen que para aprender electronica se necesita dominar la matematica? Quienes de uds la dominan?
Gracias!


----------



## rash (Jul 3, 2010)

como decia un profesor las matemáticas explican la vida.....

si son muuuy importantes y al principio muuuy dificeles y abstractas pero al final muy lindas y adictivas....


----------



## kandy (Jul 3, 2010)

rash dijo:


> como decia un profesor las matemáticas explican la vida.....
> 
> si son muuuy importantes y al principio muuuy dificeles y abstractas pero al final muy lindas y adictivas....



Tu dominas las matematicas...?


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 3, 2010)

En pocas palabras, creo que es una de las *bases* de la electrónica.


----------



## kandy (Jul 3, 2010)

tomasito... y tu que tal eres en mate...?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2010)

La ingeniería es física aplicada, la física es mátemática aplicada y la matemática... es matemática.

Si no sabés matemática, no sabés física. Si no sabés física, no sabés ingeniería (ninguna).
En definitiva, quieras o no, la matemática la vas a tener que aprender y después la física asociada a ella *antes *de poder pensar en una resistencia.

¿Necesaria? no... Imprescindible.
No tiene muchas aplicaciones en este campo, es justo al revés: Las aplicaciones de este campo son matemáticas. La electrónica depende de la matemática.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola.

Depende, si estudias ingeniería es fundamental, sí es a nivel técnico es lo más deseable, sí es como pasatiempo o hobbie no necesariamente, pero es mejor saber algo (lo básico de la secundaria, como el álgebra).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Todavía me acuerdo lo que estudié en la secundaria y de un poco de matemática superior.


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 3, 2010)

Para mi son muy importantísimas, pero siempre y cuando sepamos que es lo que estamos haciendo y no cojer un montón de fórmulas, despejar ....etc... hasta obtener un resultado.
En mi opinion, creo que primero es entender el funcionamiento de un circuito y luego si aplicarle la matematica básica necesaria para afianzar nuestro conocimiento posteriormene podemos hacer un análisis mas riguroso, en este punto si deberíamos de entender bien lo que las matemáticas nos quiere decir al respecto de un circuito que estemos analizando.

Saludos


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 3, 2010)

La matemática es importante, no hasta un punto en donde te las sepas todo, sino simplemente, para aplicarla al desarrollo y diseño de circuitos, si estas estudiando electronica, vas a ver que en control (es matematica, en verdad son ecuaciones diferenciales o de diferencia(ya me confundi)), y lo chevere es que nuestro porfesor de telecomunicaciones I, comenzaba el proceso de los circuitos electrónicos a partir del desarrollo de ecuaciones y de identidades trigonométricas... MAs bien es importante saber, que es lo que tienes que hacer, y no hacer por hacer


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 3, 2010)

Yo diría que muy importantes.

Como anécdota; ésta semana estuve haciendole una consulta al amigo @Eduardo sobre el origen de una fórmula/ecuación, y él me respondió  con toda amabilidad. Pero en gran parte me vi limitado a comprender lo que me explicó porque aún no tengo buenas "bases" en matemáticas. 

Yo pienso que las matemáticas son muy importantes para cualquier profesión, mas para la Electrónica y mucho mas para una Ingeniería.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 3, 2010)

Todo mundo le tenemos un poco de adversion a las matematicas....

pero si se les encuentra una aplicación practica en este caso la electronica... son bonitas en mi parecer...las que se me hacen horribles son las que no tienen ninguna utilidad que son muy pocas....

tampoco soy de los que las dominan.... nunca pase un examen(prueba)  en las escuela en la primera oportunidad.... hasta ahora que las necesito les he visto lo maravillosas que son...

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Jul 3, 2010)

... no conozco matemáticas que no tengan utiliadad.....

saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 3, 2010)

Para aprender electrónica se necesita (desde mi punto de vista) dominar las matemáticas bastante bien, y cuando digo dominar bastante bien me refiero a saber de donde provienen las clásicas fórmulas que uno utiliza por practicidad, en cualquier caso se puede deducir solo que da mas trabajo. La electrónica y electricidad está toda enlazada entre sí, una cosa lleva a la otra, cuando deduces algo te das cuenta que eso en parte te sirve para otra y luego continuas...


Dominar las matématicas en general por completo lo veo como saber todo de todo, desde mi punto de vista imposible, pero se puede saber mucho, y cualquier duda siempre están los libros que por lo general no muerden y son bastante amigables.

Saludos

PD: Uno nunca termina de aprender hasta que muere


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 3, 2010)

"Las matemáticas molan", me dijo un amigo hace poco. A mí, como tales, no me gustan, pero en cuanto se aplican, mejoran. No soporto estudiar una función a palo seco, pero si me hablas de función corriente alterna 50 hZ (que por cierto, ¿cuál es?), por ejemplo, la cosa cambia. Mi nivel es ahora de 4º ESO.

Josefe17


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 3, 2010)

La cuestión es que en la universidad se la meten asi, a palo seco, son pocos los profesores que le meten un poco de relación a las matemáticas con la carrera que uno estudia, solo son contados los profesores, uno se imagaina que las ecuaciones de indiferencias pa que se aplica, y lo viene a saber en control... los polos y ceros de variable compleja donde, uno utiliza eso, en estabilidad y control, y asi uno puede ir diciendo infinidades de ejemplo.... Lo malo es que los profes, no relacionan mucho los temas

Pero hay gente que quiere hacer con exactitud las cosas con numeros, que piensa que tienen que ser exactos como los números, pero si estudias por aprender eso no te va a costar mucho


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2010)

Mi papá siempre dice: Las matematicas estan en *TODO *piensa en cualquier cosa y seguramente encontrarás algun numero por alli...


----------



## Hyres (Jul 4, 2010)

Las matemáticas son el alfabeto con el cual Dios ha escrito el Universo. 
Galileo Galilei (1564-1642)

La ciencia básica usa las mátematicas para explicar los fenómenos que estudia. Ingeniería usa las mátemáticas como herramientas para interpretar y llevar a cabo proyectos, diseños, etc. Un técnico usa lás matemáticas para cuantificar parámetros de un circuitos y así poder controlarlos y/o modificarlos. Un hobbista usa las matemáticas para intentar entender lo que quisieron decir los anteriores en las miles de explicaciones desperdigadas por ahí.

Un técnico con un nivel medio le sobra, un ingeniero necesita un nivel mucho más formal y un científico ya tiene que ir de etiqueta al asunto..


----------



## El puma (Jul 4, 2010)

Sin matematicas el mundo nunca se habria desarrollado, aunque primero fue lo empírico, siempre despues se formalizó. Es sumamente importante para poder explicar los problemas q*UE* surgen en cialquier ciencia.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 4, 2010)

Bien facil...
con matematicas, eres capaz de conocer como se comporta algo que aun no existe fisicamente, o que nunca has visto ni de cerca (caso de agujeros negros o la fusion en el interior del sol).
Con matematicas, puedo saber si mis diseños estan teniendo el comportamiento que quiero y si esta dentro de la tolerancia.
Con solo ver una formula, se de que circuito se trata y como se aplica.
Con solo ver algo como L/R puedo saber que el circuito depende de la corriente de una resistencia.... Queda duda sobre el tema?


----------



## rash (Jul 4, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> "Las matemáticas molan", me dijo un amigo hace poco. A mí, como tales, no me gustan, pero en cuanto se aplican, mejoran. No soporto estudiar una función a palo seco, pero si me hablas de función corriente alterna 50 hZ (que por cierto, ¿cuál es?), por ejemplo, la cosa cambia. Mi nivel es ahora de 4º ESO.
> 
> Josefe17


 
busca información sobre la función seno... la corriente alterna responde a las características de una función alterna senoidal basada en la fórmula *Einstantánea = Emáxima* x* sen (wt)* ..... 
esta es la fem generada por una espira girando en el interior de un campo magnético a una velocidad constante.... es decir un generador
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> La cuestión es que en la universidad se la meten asi, a palo seco, son pocos los profesores que le meten un poco de relación a las matemáticas con la carrera que uno estudia... Lo malo es que los profes, no relacionan mucho los temas...


Pero es que eso es un error...
La matemática es una ciencia abstracta. Comprenderla implica desarrollar una concepción abstracta y aplicarla luego es un paso más, es física (bueno, la parte teórica de la física).
Aplicar luego eso a una cosa que haga algo es ingeniería.

Enseñar matemática como "lo que justifica tal o cual cosa" es no enseñar matemática, sino convencerte de que el hecho ese tiene una explicación y nada más.

Un martillo es un elemento... bueno, conocemos la definición de martillo y su uso es golpear loq ue sea necesario para lograr montones de cosas, desde una escultura, un tallado en plata, clavar el clavito para que una tía cuelgue un clavo o pegarle en la cabeza a alguien para robarle.
Fallar al entender que la matemática es una herramienta, igual que el martillo, y pasar a concebirla como "la cosa que sirve para esto" equivale a concebir al martillo como "la herramienta que sirve para clavar clavos en la pared". Con un martillo es mucho más fácil ver el error. Con la abstracción de la matemática, no.

Necesitás aprender qué herramienta es y cómo se usa. Lo que golpees con ella después ya es otro asunto.

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 4, 2010)

yo creo que están exagerando un poco en relación a la matemática, obvio que es la madre de todas las ciencias, la madre de la vida como la conocemos pero no podes comprender matemáticamente porque una persona tiene un hijo con una discapacidad, solo podes comprender que tenes cierto porcentaje de nacer así pero no el porque de la cosa, uno de los errores de einstein fue tratar de encontrar una formula en la que se explique la existencia de dios, todo eso es mi puro parecer nada mas


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 4, 2010)

El problema de la aplicacion matematica, es que la aplican mentes "imperfectas"... por asi decirlo en terminos exagerados. Mientras no se descubra algo mas, la matematica no se puede aplicar.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 4, 2010)

> El problema de la aplicacion matematica, es que la aplican mentes "imperfectas"...


Ahora si me quede  aw...
no seria:
El problema de la aplicacion matematica, es que las aplicamos con mentes "imperfectas"...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

El fallar en la aplicación no quiere decir que la herramienta no sea buena. Puede simplemente no estar diseñada para eso.

Y leé la historia de Cantor y vas a ver un ejemplo de alguien a quien sus descubrimientos matemáticos se le pusieron en contra de las creencias religiosas. Lo de Einstein y demostrar matemáticamente la existencia de dios.... Lo dudo. No creo que se le haya ocurrido semejante cosa.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> El problema de la aplicacion matematica, es que la aplican mentes "imperfectas"... por asi decirlo en terminos exagerados. Mientras no se descubra algo mas, la matematica no se puede aplicar.



son cosas diferentes en absoluto.
una cosa es la matematicas .
y otra cosa es el ser huamno y cu comportamiento , psicologia o no se que .
nada que ver una cosa con la otra, .
las matematicas no son ni amables ni lo contrario.
ni benevolentes ni lo contrario.
ni para hacer el bien ni lo contrario.

la aplicacion de cualquier cosa la hace el ser humano , EL CONOCIMIENTO ES PODER.
como se use es otro tema.



luego si volvemos a el titulo de este post en cuestion no dare mi opinion en particular por que se que discutiremos mucho , pero si podre decir que coincido con todos que las matematicas explican y ayudan en todo..........ahora :
*¿ que si son importantes o no en nuestra vida ¿??¿¿*
en la electronica que usamos 
eso se responde facil:
*lo que se usa se mantiene , lo que no se usa se olvida.*

cada uno trabaja o usa la electronica que usa, algunos mas otros menos.

recuerden cuanta matematica estudiaron y miren cuanto de ese conocimeinto conservan y cuanto paso a mejor vida.
eso les dira lo que la usaron y su importancia en vuestras vidas.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 4, 2010)

Bueno, otro ejemplo, sin matematicas no me es posible diseñar un simple divisor de tension con dos resistencias... Que se puede esperar de un complejo sistema de control analógico???


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

si, si hablamos de no saber ni siquiera hacer +- * / 
vamos fritos en la vida, yo me refiero a el nivel que uno debe tener , o mas bien NECESITA en la vida.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 4, 2010)

en sus últimos años, caho, Albert trato de explicar la existencia de dios y de toda la humanidad en una formula de no mas de 3 o 4 cm, en la que su creencia de la religión cósmica se vería reflejada, no lo logro pero la intención estuvo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

Mirá vos... 
No sabía que había caído en la misma tentación que muchos matemáticos, eso de querer dar una explicación matemática al funcionamiento del cosmos...

Bueh, tambien... ¿Por qué estaría él libre de semejante idea, no?

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Jul 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Bien facil...
> con matematicas, eres capaz de conocer como se comporta algo que aun no existe fisicamente, o que nunca has visto ni de cerca (caso de agujeros negros o la fusion en el interior del sol).
> Con matematicas, puedo saber si mis diseños estan teniendo el comportamiento que quiero y si esta dentro de la tolerancia.
> Con solo ver una formula, se de que circuito se trata y como se aplica.
> Con solo ver algo como L/R puedo saber que el circuito depende de la corriente de una resistencia.... Queda duda sobre el tema?


Totalmente de acuerdo...
Un profesor nos comentó, (dentro de lo que es mi universidad, no una verdad empirica, no empiecen a cuestionarme ) que la electrónica es la ingeniería más dificil, porque uno no ve con lo que trabaja, es muy abstracto, por eso se utiliza la matemática para modelar el comportamiento real.

Además pienso que la matemática no es simplemente formalismos y herramientas, es más precisamente un idioma. Pero no en el sentido de "el idioma universal" cosa que vas a poder hablar con los alienígenas a travez de la matemática, es simplemente, un idioma "Discreto", del cual no existen errores en su interpretación.

Si yo digo: circulo, inmediatamente lo relacionas con "eso".
Si yo digo: 2*pi*r ¿qué te imaginas?

Si yo te digo: esta resistencia levanta mucho calor con pocos volt ¿que te imaginas?
Si yo te digo: W=V^2/R ¿qué te imaginas?

Si yo te digo: d2x/dt2 ¿que pensas?
Si te pregunto: ¿podes decirme qué es la aceleración? entonces... ¿cómo lo explicarías?

Pero cómo cualquier idioma, debes aprender a hablarlo e interpretarlo.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 4, 2010)

Y eso que a mi tambien me enfada la matematica, pero es un mal super necesario... un +1 nepper


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> que la electrónica es la ingeniería más dificil, porque uno no ve con lo que trabaja, es muy abstracto, .



aclaras que estas hablando de "ingenierias" con eso zafaste de que te la pelee.
pero no es de los estudios mas dificiles.
como ya dije otras veces las matematicas, fisica y demas son muy nobles, si vos sabes que 1+1 = 2 asi sera siempre.
hay carreras que involucran al comportamiento humano que si bien son un arte para el que las estudia deben ser ......compeljas, frustrantes , y mas que dificil ya que cada persona se comporta de manera distinta.
sociologia, psicologia, etc. y mas etc.

imaginate estudiar una carrera en la que cada placa se comporta en forma diferente , a persar de ser todas fabricadas iguales , y encima te discuten que las que estan mal son las otras, y cada una con su raye........

ah......las matematicas y la fisica y demas son en eso gratificantes, : te tomas el trabajo de estudiar y comprender algo y ya esta:
una vez que lo entendiste es tuyo.
podes luego seguir , es infinito lo que hay para aprender, TODO lo hace maravilloso:
el placer de el descubrimiento , de comprender, la magia de que siempre hay mas cosas por aprender.

como dije hay carreras muchisimo mas complejas, por lo "irracionales" y variables.

no se, yo sigo con lo de que ginecologia es mejor.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 4, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> en sus últimos años, caho, Albert trato de explicar la existencia de dios y de toda la humanidad en una formula de no mas de 3 o 4 cm, en la que su creencia de la religión cósmica se vería reflejada, no lo logro pero la intención estuvo


Einstein era panteísta, su concepto de Dios no era el que quieren darle los creyentes standard.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 4, 2010)

te aseguro que mi concepto de dios tampoco es el de los creyentes standard, va, yo creo que cada uno tiene su propia interpretación de lo que es dios


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 5, 2010)

Recomiendo que no hablemos de creencias, es un tema demasiado conflictivo... de hecho creo que es justamente baneable.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 5, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Recomiendo que no hablemos de creencias, es un tema demasiado conflictivo... de hecho creo que es justamente baneable.


Mmmssi... Aunque en este caso sería baneable por off-topic.

Es el problema con los temas "emotivos", como también la política, el fútbol, ingenieros vs técnicos o C vs ASM . 
Rápidamente pierden objetividad y entran en un bucle infinito de tres o cuatro sentencias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2010)

> Es el problema con los temas "emotivos", como también la política, el fútbol, ingenieros vs técnicos o C vs ASM




Totalmente de acuerdo.....

Algunos temas no se pueden discutir porque  generalmente uno tiene una preferencia que impide que se vea como realmente es...


----------



## asherar (Jul 5, 2010)

La Matemática ha determinado la forma como entendemos el universo que nos rodea:
Los griegos imaginaban el funcionamiento del mundo a partir de la Geometría y la Teoría de Números. 
Cuando Newton quiso entender la Mecánica inventó el Cálculo Diferencial. 
A principios del siglo XX se desarrolló la Mecánica Cuántica usando la Teoría de Probabilidades, para poder entender el microcosmos. 
Hoy con la Teoría de Caos (Feigembaum, Mandelbrot) se abre un nuevo horizonte para comprender la Naturaleza. 
Qué vendrá después ?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2010)

disculpen que lo retome, PERO DESDE OTRA OPTICA:
mencionan que la religion es un tema conflictivo, pero si dejan que OTROS se peleen y uds. LO USAN PARA ANALIZAR EL COMPORTAMIENTO HUMANO veran lo complejo y dificil de predecir (pero predecible) que es el comportamiento humano, hay estudios y variables que son mucho mas complejas e impredecibles que las matematicas.
ojo, mas complejas, no mas utiles.

cuando la cantidad de variables puede ser infinita y la incertidumbre de el comportamiento tambien ......mas que ciencia casi es magia el intentar predecir algo asi.

de nuevo les digo yo muchisimos años me la pasaba  peleandome con la gente o enfrascandome en discusiones el las cuales, igual que lso otros queria dar mi opinion o imponerla.
traten de no hacerlo, en religion y cosas similares, y parense a observar:
veran como el comportamiento de la gente comienza a entenderse y es mas predecible, entre otras cosas uno comienza a comprender que es inutil y poco inteligente ser parte de ellos (entrar en el juego) .

uno estudio años NO solo electronica, sino que APRENDIO A ANALIZAR.
lo que sea.

que vendra despues alejandro ??
ni idea, espero que no un gran bummm.
pero como ya mencione en el tema de el HLC es estos ultimso 50 años y mas ultimamente epoca de fiesta para quienes estan al nivel para comprender estos temas, por que lso descubrimientos se dan a pasos agigantados, por desgracia la mayoria de la gente no puede disfrutar esa emocion por no estar al nivel de entendimiento .

igual (y aca pregunto) leo que hay teorias que son solo eso: teorias, no son cosas de el todo comprobadas aun, supongo que la teoria de el caos es ......... ?? 
teoria o se usa comprobadamente en resolucion de problemas ??


----------



## asherar (Jul 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ... por desgracia la mayoria de la gente no puede disfrutar esa emocion por no estar al nivel de entendimiento .
> 
> igual (y aca pregunto) leo que hay teorias que son solo eso: teorias, no son cosas de el todo comprobadas aun, supongo que la teoria de el caos es ......... ??
> teoria o se usa comprobadamente en resolucion de problemas ??



Hay sistemas como el clima del mundo que se creía que podía predecirse con 
precisión arbitraria, porque se conocen las leyes físicas de cada parte del sistema. Hace unos años se comprendió que el conjunto se comporta como un sistema caótico. 
Con otros muchos sistemas físicos que se creía entendidos al 100% pasa lo mismo. 
La T. del Caos también ayuda a entender sistemas como el de la economía. 

Yo tampoco conozco mucho los detalles pero (desde mi ignorancia) por cosas que hé leído sé que dentro de ciertos límites, la T. del Caos permite predecir algunas características de los sistemas como periodicidades y cosas así. 

También es cuestión de no quedarse con esto y buscar en la red. 
Y no se necesita ser doctor en matemáticas. Si se sabe leer entre líneas y no 
se extrapola a marcianadas, algo siempre se puede aprender. 

Además te digo que las teorías no necesitan ser siempre aplicables a cosas cotidianas para que sean valiosas. La importancia de las teorías no es sólo la de permitir la predicción de cosas, sino que aportan sentido a las observaciones, le dan una visión coherente con el resto del conocimiento.  
Si bien Newton inventó el Cálculo porque lo necesitaba, hay otras partes de la Matemática que se crearon por simple deducción, como Ciencia Pura, y las aplicaciones se encontraron luego. 

Lo valioso de la Matemática es justamente eso: que expresa propiedades y simetrías, sin particularizar en ningún ejemplo. 

Concretamente, las ecuaciones: 

F = M a 

x = V t

V = R I

P = V I

...

tienen todas la misma estructura, aunque corresponden a temas y procesos completamente diferentes. La Matemática dice que hay una estructura común detrás. 
Conociendo bien un fenómeno podemos saber qué esperar de otro nuevo parecido. 
*Esa* es la "aplicación" de la Matemática.

Las otras aplicaciones son para los impacientes !


----------



## Nepper (Jul 5, 2010)

FernandoAB, tenés razón, la el comportamiento humano es tan predecible, que los sicólogos lo estudiaron por de 50 años, y funciona para el resto de los 150 siguientes... se basan en experiencias antiguas, que nunca jamás se les ocurrió repetir... siempre estudian lo mismo... bah, no estudian, repiten lo que se dijo... son tan predecibles los sicólogos ....

Pero la sicología es una ciencia! porque los resultados son concretos!!! El comportamiento humano es 100% predecible!
Si uno hace el teste de PHILL perfecto, es porque lo buscó en internet! ¡Que presición que tienen estos sicólogos!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2010)

hola, miren :
en la cancha se ven los pingos.

en fisica , ingenieria o matematicas si vos le pedis a uno que estudio eso que te resuleva el problema solo hay 2 posibilidades:
o te lo resuelve y cobra.
o no te lo resuelve y no cobra.


en psicologia y eso es un mamarracho, ya lo hablamos en otro tema:
a pesar de ser "profesionales" (dr. o cosas asi) te tienen a huevo y huevo, consultas y mas consultas:
recuestese..
a ver que le pasa......
venga mañana o la semana proxima.
hagase un estudio
tome este remedio y vemos como evoluciona.

y si al final luego de meses o años estas peor que antes :
el paciente no coopero
esto no es una ciencia exacta.
el contexto o lo ayudaba.
no fue al profesional adecuado 
necesita mas tiempo .

no lo digo con tono de critica solo, ES ASI.
por un lado se intenta trabajar con algo que no se conoce en su totalidad como hace las matematicas y por el otro lado esta que el ser humano cubre o justifica todo .
no me malinterpreten, no estoy bardeando a las otras carreras, todo lo contrario, se trabaja con cosas que se han ido descubriendo o comprendiendo pero que no son tan exactas como para ponerlas en una formula y saber que siempre seran asi .
hay que saber y querer caminar en esa linea.



la verdad, mejor seguir solo hablando de matematicas


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Pero la sicología es una ciencia! porque los resultados son concretos!



La sicología no es una ciencia. La neurología sí, la medicina también, pero la sicología no.

Para ser ciencia debe responder al método científico y no es este el caso. Si hay alguien que se ahoga y uno se tira a salvarlo, será porque "su padre lo animó desde chico a entrar al fagua y eso dejó un recuerdo de bla bla bla".
Si cambiamos al que está en la orilla por otro tipo que se tira, pero su padre lo alentaba cuando era chico a no entrar al agua, entonces se está tirando como "un acto de rebeldía contra el padre y bla bla bla".

Si un mismo hecho tiene más de una explicación, entonces no estamos hablando de ciencia.
Si no se da igual acá que en China, entonces no es ciencia.
Si no es reproducible, entonces no es ciencia.


Saludos


----------



## cristiantuerca (Jul 5, 2010)

Definiciones de psicologia en la web:

La psicología («psico», del griego ψυχή, alma o actividad mental, y «logía», -λογία, tratado, estudio) es la ciencia que estudia la conducta observable de los individuos y sus procesos mentales, incluyendo los procesos internos de los individuos y las influencias que se ejercen desde su entorno...

La psicología no es una ciencia exacta como las matemáticas, sin embargo sí es una ciencia ya que se basa en el método científico de la observación, la hipótesis y la evaluación de resultados... 
Desgraciadamente entiendo más de estas ciencias con resultados ambiguos que lo que entiendo de electrónica jaja.. pero estoy aprendiendo! 
Por fortuna una resistencia de 1 ohm sometida a una diferencia de potencial de 1 volt, conduce una corriente de 1 ampere.. Esto es así siempre, acá y en la China.. Eso es lo bueno de las ciencias exactas: no hay que tener en cuenta como fue criada la resistencia, ni los pensamientos oscuros que hay en su subconciente, ni sus complejos de impedancia
Saludos!


----------



## rash (Jul 5, 2010)

yo estoy completamente convencido que con las matemáticas se podría explicar cualquier situación real de la vida, otra cosa es que todavía no tengamos esa capacidad...
[/COLOR] 
desde mi punto de vista, todo lo que nos rodea responde a una relación matemática, desde lo más pequeño hasta la más grande...

para mí esta ciencia es un vivo reflejo de la capacidad cognitiva de nuestras mentes, capaces de configurar relaciones matemáticas muy complejas (cálculo diferencial, mecánica cuantica, lógica difusa, álgebra, estadísticas.........) y aplicarlas a nuestra vida mediante la física, la termodinámica, la electrónica, la informática, etc....

hace unos meses conocí al señor Jaime García (Colombiano), esta persona es el calculista más rápido del mundo, fué en una conferencia en la universidad, y me quede totalmente perplejo de la capacidad para realizar operaciones matemáticas... me dejó unos días reflexionando sobre la capacidad de nuestros cerebros.... si tienen oportunidad veanlo en google van a alucinar....

por eso pienso y creo que las matemáticas tienen la capacidad de acelerar el desarrollo de nuestra mentes... las personas que trabajen las matemáticas tendrán capacidades de afrontar situaciones reales en determinados contextos utilizando de la forma más óptima todos sus recursos...

...la mente humana tiene una capacidad que aún no sabemos, por eso creo, que con la ayuda de las relaciones matemáticas algún día el hombre podrá explicar su existencia... un día todavía muuuuy lejano...

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Esto me sonó interesante...



> por eso pienso y creo que las matemáticas tienen la capacidad de acelerar el desarrollo de nuestra mentes... las personas que trabajen las matemáticas tendrán capacidades de afrontar situaciones reales en determinados contextos utilizando de la forma más óptima todos sus recursos...



No me convence del todo... ni creo que sea ni vaya a ser una regla general...
existen, existieron y van a existir personas mucho mas inteligentes sin conocimiento alguno en el tema de las matemáticas o cualquier otra ciencia y pudiera citar muchos ejemplos pero creo que es innecesario....



> ...la mente humana tiene una capacidad que aún no sabemos, por eso creo, que con la ayuda de las relaciones matemáticas algún día el hombre podrá explicar su existencia... un día todavía muuuuy lejano...



Si creo que la mente humana tiene una capacidad desconocida... y como dio a entender el famosisimo Einstein(Julio Verne antes) es mas fácil que el ser humano se vuelva mas estúpido antes de explicar su existencia y mucho menos explicar su destino....

en resumen las ciencias están sobre valuadas.... la vida pudiera ser mas sencilla y la humanidad tendría un mejor futuro

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

hola, les dire primero lo menso importante :

eso de la inteligencia y la matematicas....hace un tiempo lei que hoy dia se define como INTELIGENCIA no solo a lo que nos parece , a ver , es muy complejo:
la capacidad de recordar, de deducir, de saber matematicas pero tambien de cosas abstractas, incluso se define como parate de la inteligencia loq ue hacen lso jugadores de futbol :
que en un instante ven venir la pelota y su mente toma las desiciones acertadas de acuerdo a el contexto (oponentes y compañeros cercanos) .
quiero decir que son muchisimas las areas que maneja la mente .



Cacho dijo:


> La sicología no es una ciencia. La neurología sí, la medicina también,  pero la sicología no.
> 
> Si un mismo hecho tiene más de una explicación, entonces no estamos  hablando de ciencia.
> Si no se da igual acá que en China, entonces no es ciencia.
> ...



tu explicacion cacho es perfecta , lo lei y dije ok, pero cuando me fui a acostar a dormir me quedo dando vueltas........sabes que pasa, ultimamente me voy a dormir con un amigo.
en la cabeza.
es un amigo que quiero muchisimo y tiene cancer y ese tema lo estoy siguiendo y me da vueltas siempre .
te aseguro que LA MEDICINA dista muchisimo de ser una ciencia, no te digo que algunas cosas si, yde que en algunas cosas su forma de proceder si.
pero no es una ciencia cuando vas a un oncologo que es una eminencia y te da un coctel de drogas a "ver que pasa" .....o te explica que es la que mejor funciono en todo el mundo , pero a veces funciona y otras no tanto, y que esta comprobada usando pacientes como conejitos de indias.
o cuando te dicen que te haran una ecografia y cuando la ve un medico dice una cosa , y si la ve otro medico dice otra cosa.
o uno te dice que esas manchas negras es que esta todo tomado..........y otro te dice que puede ser una falsa imagen de no se que .
eso no es ciencia.
y menos con lo que estan jugando .

hoy dia la medicina esta rodeada si de cosas que son en base a la ciencia:
ecografos, tomografos, equipso de rayos, sensores y no se que , pero LA MEDICIONA, es el estudio de el hombre por el hombre y eso dista mucho de ser ciencia aun , se intenta usar el metodo cientifico ., pero te aseguro que cuando tenes que estar sumergido en un problema serio y ves como se trabaja y ves que cosas REALMENTE se saben a ciencia cierta...........te deprime , te das cuenta que son unos desconocedores de la realidad.



matematicas y fisica , y quimica : si
las otras no .


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 6, 2010)

Buen comentario el de arriba...
Para mi opinion, las ciencias son la base de cualquier aplicacion nueva que se cree, o que se estudie...
Y fundamentalmente los numeros: Matemàtica...
Si estas en este mundo de la electronica, no solo por hobbie, sino por parte de tu desarrollo profesional, creo que es muy imprescindible el conocimiento de las matematicas, desde unas simples divisiones y multiplicaciones para trabajar en mallas... o derivaciones e integraciones cuando entras a tallar con ondas... e incluso hasta las transformadas de fourier... Va desde lo mas simple hasta algo mas complejo...Y en verdad eso realmente se usa y es muy necesario....
En todo caso...¿Por què se crean softwares como MATLAB?, desarrolla funciones muy complejas, y esta para satisfacer la necesidad de resolver algunos algoritmos matemàticos...nadie invertirìa tanto en la creacion de un software si no fuera tan necesario......

En fin...La matematica creo yo que es muy fundamental para el buen conocimiento de esta ciencia, al igual que la fisica, que no es mas que Matemàtica aplicada.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> te aseguro que LA MEDICINA dista muchisimo de ser una ciencia, no te digo que algunas cosas si, yde que en algunas cosas su forma de proceder si.
> pero no es una ciencia cuando vas a un oncologo que es una eminencia y te da un coctel de drogas a "ver que pasa" [...] y que esta comprobada usando pacientes como conejitos de indias.



Entiendo a lo que te referís, pero hay un pequeño error en lo que planteás: Asumís como ciencias a las exactas y no a las otras.

Si una ciencia es tal, es capaz de reproducir sus resultados, cosa que la medicina hace, *pero* lo que varía son los organismos sobre los que opera. Si vamos al tema del cáncer: Pongamos que hay un tipo particular de célula, la célula mala o célula M que es la que lo produce. Lo que hay que hacer es eliminar esas células M. 

Acá, en Indonesia o en Kuala Lumpur, si tienen células M, el paciente (sea una persona, un ratón o un elefante) tiene cáncer. Si al paciente se le eliminan las células M, se cura. ¿Cómo las eliminamos? Ahí viene lo que varía.
Puede que haya un compuesto agresivo (el compuesto A) que mata esas células, pero algunas personas lo sintetizan en el riñón y no actúa. Otro compuesto, el _bueno_ (o B), actúa sobre las mismas células, no se sintetiza por riñón (eso sería bueno cuando no anda el A), pero sí se sintetiza por hígado. Si este paciente tiene hígado y riñones que hacen esa síntesis, estamos al horno. Tenemos la droga, la C, que no actúa como las otras dos y que puede ayudar, pero se necesita de una dosis muy alta y eso puede generar problemas linfáticos.

Entonces... ¿Qué hacer? Bueno, probamos cómo reacciona un paciente en particular a las drogas A y B, le agregamos una droga que le baja el funcionamiento de los riñones y otra que le hace frenar un poco el hígado. Y un poco de esta otra C.
Se ve la respuesta y en función de eso se ajustan las dosis o las drogas hasta encontrar la combinación que mejor se acomode y mejores resultados dé con la menor cantidad de problemas.

Al hacer un circuito pasa lo mismo. Uno predice cómo va a ser la salida. Pone todo y no es exactamente lo esperado, hay un error. A ajustar el potenciómetro de acá, cambiar 1uF por 470nF, cambiar esta conexión... Estamos en la misma.

Reconozco que la diferencia de un 555 a una rata de laboratorio es enorme, y que de una rata a una persona también. Pero el 5% de tolerancia que tenés en el circuito se reduce a un 0,0001% en medicina. Si no funcionamos como un relojito, no vamos bien.
Reajustar un organismo a semejante precisión es igual que ajustar un circuito al mismo grado. Y por desgracia te corre el tiempo en el ajuste.

La medicina sí es ciencia y los tratamientos que aplica siguen un método científico. Los que reaccionamos distinto somos nosotros.




fernandob dijo:


> o cuando te dicen que te haran una ecografia y cuando la ve un medico dice una cosa , y si la ve otro medico dice otra cosa.
> o uno te dice que esas manchas negras es que esta todo tomado..........y  otro te dice que puede ser una falsa imagen de no se que .
> eso no es ciencia.
> y menos con lo que estan jugando .



Persona 1)-Che, ¿a esto qué le pasa?
Persona 2)-Debe ser una cuestión de la alimentación
Persona 3)-No, para mí que va por el Colpitts, que no está oscilando.
Persona 4)-No, debe ser el TL072 que no anda.
¿Cómo se soluciona? Probando/midiendo cada cosa de las que se suponen como causa del no-funcionamiento. Y cada uno opina distinto.

El procedimiento es el mismo en la medicina, pero con un circuito es muchísimo más lindo trabajar porque no tenés la vida de alguien en la punta de la aguja. En todo caso es falta de tacto lo de los médicos, pero eso no quiere decir que no sea una ciencia.

Cuando chicos, un 555 o un transistor eran cosas misteriosas y había que tratarlas con sumo cuidado para no quemarlos y que fueran haciendo lo que queríamos. Pasa el tiempo, se nos queman un montón, sacamos andando muchos más y el 555 es un circuitio más. Cada transistor es uno más y sólo eso. Así que ya no tratamos con cosas misteriosas, secretas y sagradas.
Un médico tiene algo parecido. Si un paciente muere y se queda él pegado a ese hecho, está terminado. No pueden ver a los pacientes como los ve un amigo. Y lo misterioso y sacro de la muerte se les hace más usual y corriente que al común de la gente. Cosa incomprensible desde afuera, pero cierta.
No quiere decir que a un médico le guste que mueran sus pacientes, como ni a vos ni a mí nos gusta quemar transistores, pero sabe que ese es uno de los posibles finales. Y para los oncólogos es particularmente posible.

Saben que sin tratamiento se mueren seguro. Tratándolos puede que salgan adelante, entonces... Intentemos lo que se pueda.

Nada fácil... Y por la puerta entra la ética haciendo ruido a lo loco... Eso no lo hace más fácil.

Saludos


----------



## dfounes (Jul 6, 2010)

Difiero con algunos de los aqui presente, esta muy bien que las matemáticas nos ayudan al planteamiento de modelos y demás, pero es solo una herramienta, para las ingenierias el sentido fisico de las cosas va mas halla de simples calculos, ademas ustedes saben bien que la mayoria de los sistemas que utilizamos en nuestros estudios no lo son en la vida real, son aproximaxiones a los modelos reales, por lo tanto en mi opinion personal llamaria a las matematicas como la herramienta de la ingenieria, asi como el calculo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

> ademas ustedes saben bien que la mayoria de los sistemas que utilizamos en nuestros estudios no lo son en la vida real, son aproximaxiones a los modelos reales



... y es ahi donde todo se viene abajo.... me lo sospechaba desde un principio....


----------



## Nepper (Jul 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Nepper dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ves bien el contexto, lo dije en forma sarcastica


----------



## RBO (Jul 6, 2010)

Las matemáticas lo son todo, el principio y el fin.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Si ves bien el contexto, lo dije en forma sarcastica


Je... 

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo a como veo el asunto la Matematica es una herramienta que pude ser utilizada en una infinita variedad de campos y es cuestion del usuario que fin le va a dar! Ya sea para el lado oscuro de la fuerza o para el lado "bueno" de esta!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## asherar (Jul 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Entiendo a lo que te referís, pero hay un pequeño error en lo que planteás: Asumís como ciencias a las exactas y no a las otras.
> 
> Si una ciencia es tal, es capaz de reproducir sus resultados, cosa que la medicina hace, *pero* lo que varía son los organismos sobre los que opera. Si vamos al tema del cáncer: Pongamos que hay un tipo particular de célula, la célula mala o célula M que es la que lo produce. Lo que hay que hacer es eliminar esas células M.
> 
> Acá, en Indonesia o en Kuala Lumpur, si tienen células M, el paciente (sea una persona, un ratón o un elefante) tiene cáncer. *Si al paciente se le eliminan las células M, se cura. ...*



No tan rápido, amigo Cacho: 
Las celulas M no eran malas. Se hicieron malas al cabo de un tiempo incierto y por un proceso que en pleno siglo XXI nadie entiende. Si las eliminás es como tomar una  aspirina, el dolor de cabeza para por un rato, pero como no eliminaste la  causa, lo más probable es que al rato vuelva. 

Subsiste un gran desconocimiento. Pensá que luego de más de 100 años de tecnología médica no se sabe atacar las enfermeades causadas por virus. Todo lo que no responde a los medicamentos y tratamientos estandar se lo tilda de "virósico".
Todo para no reconocer que no lo entienden.
Lo grave es que los pseudo-científicos de la medicina alopática desprecian otras técnicas antiquísimas que se vienen practicando con éxito desde hace miles de años. 
Y no estoy hablando de las flores de Bach!

Andá a un "medicomerciante" alopático y hablale de la homeopatía, de la acupuntura, de la tirada de cuerito, de la comida macrobiótica, de las enfermedades psicosomáticas, del yoga. 
Vas a ver cómo, "el comercientífico", se te rie en la cara. 
Eso no es ciencia.


----------



## burren (Jul 25, 2010)

saludos es un tema muy apasionante la verdad es que si efectivamente las matematicas tal como se escuchan es una herramienta tan util que desde que se invento hasta la fecha no se ha acabado aun siguen inventado nuevas formas de afrontar y resolver los problemas que surgen asi como en su momento existieron grandes retos mecanicos como los de las derivadas e integrales ahora para el procesamiento de señales se usan Tranformada Z y varios algoritmos asi surgen nuevos retos y la matematica le da solucion y luego se aplica en un dispositivo como lo fue la digitalizacion de casi todo, computadoras, camaras, etc. la vida en si se puede medir como lo dicen los pintores es una expresion de su arte, y el arte de la matematica es la vida en donde las variantes las da el mismo problema ejemplo un arbol el cual su desarrollo puede ser medido de acuerdo a sus variables tales como serian el riego, abono, etc. todo esto sumado daria un sistema el cual se podria analisar y hasta simular tal como susede con los super computadores que simulan y hacen operaciones que al hombre le tardarian años entoces cualquier cosa puede ser analisada por las matematicas, y son herramientas que estan en desarrollo estas computadoras puede se que en un futuro sean tomadas como las eniac que en el pasado eran moustros y ahora todas las computadoras las superan podria suceder algo asi y el punto es que las matematicas son algo dificiles pero el hecho esta en el punto de vista que se le de ya que la gran mayoria desde que se las enseñan no saben para que sirven asi es que saludos y pues a darle a la electronica.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 25, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> No tan rápido, amigo Cacho...


Sí, Ale... Lo mío era sólo un ejemplo para poner de relieve la otra parte, la de los distintos organismos, y cómo no era la medicina una ciencia exacta, cosa que sí pasa con la matemática.

Saludos


----------



## zoroastro (Jul 31, 2010)

podrian recomendar algunos libros buenos de matematica para refrescar mentes?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 31, 2010)

encima, LAS APLICACIONES.
es infinito .
hoy dia sigo encontrandole aplicaciones a las matematicas tan diversas como en el campo de la medicina.

el otro dia encontre un libro y una carpeta de la secundaria de matematicas (analisis matematicos) y comence a "refrescarme" ,a pesar de que hacia poco me habia levantado igual me dormi .

asi que ahora los tengo cerca de la cama, cuando no puedo dormir en vez de una pastilla me pongo a leer concentrandome en tratar de entender .............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
gronchh.............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........grapppppp.


----------



## asherar (Ago 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> encima, LAS APLICACIONES.
> es infinito .
> hoy dia sigo encontrandole aplicaciones a las matematicas tan diversas como en el campo de la medicina.
> 
> ...



Ya le encontraste otra aplicación ... ¡ la cura del insomnio !


----------



## lovecom45 (Ago 28, 2010)

Hola oigan acabo de entrar a la universidad a la carrera de Ingeniería Eléctrica - Electrónica en la UNAM aquí en México, pero saben las matemáticas se me hacen muy dificiles las que estamos viendo.
 Ahora llevo de materias álgebra, química y estructura de materiales, cálculo diferencial y geometría analítica, que me recomiendan para poder avanzar en cuanto a las matemáticas????


----------



## rash (Ago 28, 2010)

hola, es una tontería lo que te voy a decir, pero te recomiento estudiar mucho, hacer muchos ejercicios tipo, y consultar a tu tutor o profesor todo aquello que no comprendas,,, no hay fórmulas mágicas.... también conviene que repases todo lo que diste en la escuela antes de entrar en la universidad...
saludos y suerte


----------



## lovecom45 (Ago 28, 2010)

Tienes mucha razón rash, tendré que estudiar mucho, para poder avanzar, lo feo es que novemos nada de electrónica aun jejejejejeje son puras matemáticas pero le echaré ganas para poder avanzar y poder contribuir a esta gran comunidad, que me ha ayudado mucho.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2010)

en mi epoca ea facil.
sabes cual es el tema ?¿¿¿
te tiene que gustar, tomalo con calma, no para dar el examen, si para aprenderlo, estudialo con curiosidad.
lo buenisimo es que todas se relacionan mcuho (menos quimica haggg) , asi que cuando aprendes bien una cosa lo demas sale mas facil, como que es similar.

pero cualquier cosa que hagas de mala gana no te saldra.

la otra es los profesores: fijate si podes cambiar de clase si lo ves dificil  y busca alguien que te ayude, a mi me paso en la vida varias vecs cosas que me parecian dificilisimas y cuando las entndi dije "que pavada" .......o no tanto , pero con el profesor adecuado la cosa se desenreda de otra forma.

y no aflojes, esso es fundamental, nada de año sabatico ni que tenes que trabajar, te aseguro que cuando paras luego no arrancas mas, es la vida.

dale ahora que luego tendras años para descubrir cuantas cosas de esas que te enseñaron las aprendiste al pedo ...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 29, 2010)

MMMMmmmm Yo lo estoy pensando seriamente... 

porque tanto apuro por las matemáticas....

nunca había analizado el sistema actual de la educación escolar y los profesores.... hace unos cuantos días o semanas me he puesto ha observar y ver detalles con respecto a eso...  

concluyo que ya con que sepan leer (pero saber leer de enserio) y escribir... puufffff ya es un merito muy grande... por lo menos no vamos mas hacia atras....

(hablo en lo general todavia he visto gente que se esmera en esas cuestiones)

saludos...


----------



## ElTallercito (Ago 29, 2010)

La matematica en mi forma de ver es muy importante, todos(o por lo menos la mayoria de) los fenomenos de la naturaleza tiene alguna formula o ecuacion matematica que permite describirlos o predecir su comportamiento. En la electronica es lo mismo, yo que estudio Ing. Electronica me di cuenta de eso cuando cursando una materia comprendia lo que estaba explicado en palabras y tambien lo que estaba eplicado en formulas y podia pasar de una forma a la otra sin mayores complicaciones.

Pero como dicen por ahi, te tiene que gustar asi no te resula un castigo comprender las cosas. Ademas las matematicas no dan lugar a doble sentidos. Hay solo una forma de interpretarlas no asi con las palabras.

Espero que mi opinion se entienda y aporte al conocimiento general.

Saludos!!!


----------



## betodj (Sep 19, 2010)

Yo creo que es importante a medida de nuestros intereses o requerimientos.


PD. ¿Qué es eso que al estudiante de ingenieria se le enseñe la ley de Ohm como:

Victoria  Reina de Inglaterra

                                         V = R I

PD. algunos topicos que empleamos en matematicas:

a) Ley del sandwichs. (divicion de racionales)
b) movimiento de las tortilla. (regla de 3)
c) La ecuacion del chicharronero (ecu. gral. ecu. 2 grado)


----------



## ElTallercito (Sep 19, 2010)

> Victoria Reina de Inglaterra
> 
> V = R I



Jaja, eso es nuevo para mi, nunca lo habia escuchado. Es graciso y debe servir, creo.

Como el SOHCAHTOA(alguien lo conoce) para las funciones trigonometricas Seno, Coseno y Tangente.

Saludos.


----------



## estebanzapirain (Sep 19, 2010)

La matemática es una herramiente que nos permite darle a un fenómeno de la naturaleza un modelo que podamos ver, entender, simular, predecir, procesar a papel y lápiz o en computadora, etc. Nos permite abstraernos de la verdadera naturaleza de las cosas y trabajar con un modelo que tiene sus propias leyes y un grado de complejidad tan alto o tan bajo como lo deseemos.

Recientemente en la materia de control en la facultad nos presentaron la forma de hacer analogías entre sistemas eléctricos y sistemas de otras índoles (mecánicos, de fluidos, térmicos, etc), relacionándolos por su modelo matemático. 

Significa que haciendo cambios al sistema eléctrico análogo puedo modificar el comportamiento del sistema original. Por ejemplo, filtrando una tensión puede resultar en el suavizado del arranque de un motor. Esto me pareció increíble.


----------



## asherar (Sep 21, 2010)

SOHCAHTOA, o SORCARTOA (para poderlo pronunciar) si llamamos R a la hipotenusa
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/3954066/Soh-Cah-Toa-_TriGonoMetria_.html


----------



## Leitax (Sep 21, 2010)

Considero que la matematica es muy importante ya que es una herramienta ùtil en cualquier rama de trabajo en la vida laboral, en la economìa, en la medicina, en la ingenieria (obviamente XD), en la educacion, y en tantos otros. En una ciencia fundamental que se ha ido desarrollando y que no dejará de perder importancia jamás.


----------



## juliet (Sep 27, 2010)

Concuerdo con que el buen uso de la matemática es fundamental, pero por ejemplo en mi facultad te la dictan gente de la licenciatura... y muchas veces de la teoria a la práctica hay un abismo muy grande, las materias relacionadas con electrónica estaban desfasadas de las de calculo, usamos Fourier y Laplace sin saber que era por tablas, usas series y resolves integrales complicadisimas que capaz que no usas nunca... lo importante es la matemática aplicada. 
Es justamente lo que te ayuda a resolver un problema cuando necesitas sacarte una duda, cuando necesitas entender un funcionamiento, te ayuda a predecir, a saber que va a pasar antes de conectarlo, basicamente creo yo que es lo que diferencia a un ingenierio de un técnico, ambos pueden resolver un problema, puede que incluso el técnico debido a la práctica lo haga antes, pero el ingenierio debería poder resolverlo en el papel primero.


----------



## Leitax (Sep 27, 2010)

Eso es cierto lo del papel, los calculos nos permiten tomar desiciones mas acertadas con los procedimientos que tengamos que tomar, aunq realmente la práctica de la matematica es importante porque al fin y al cabo papel aguanta todo, hasta un corto jejejeje...


----------



## juliet (Sep 27, 2010)

"que se te va a quemar la hoja?"


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 27, 2010)

La matematica es FUNDAMENTAL! (Punto de vista Técnico )

Por ejemplo yo estudio Técnico Mecánico y gracias a las matematicas (derivadas, diferenciales, integrales, logaritmos, etc); puedo calcular LO QUE SEA, pero no solo R*I = V,  poner valores y resolver, sino COMPRENDER matematicamente por que es asi... y sacar deducciones, variaciones, relaciones..., todo gracias a la matematicas

Les dejo aca una lista de niveles de matematica e invito a los que quieran a decir su nivel...
*
Niveles de la Matematica:*

1) Operaciones basicas sobre numeros naturales
2) Los numeros racionales
3) La raices de distinto orden (cuadrada, cubica...). Los numeros  reales.
4) Introduccion al algebra. Ecuaciones de primer y segundo grado.  Polinomios
5) Introduccion al calculo. Funciones
6) Introduccion a los conjuntos
7) Introduccion al calculo II. Derivadas e integrales
8) Geometría
9) Introducción al algebra lineal. Sistemas lineales y matrices.
10) Algebra lineal. Espacios vectoriales y aplicaciones
11) Topología I. Espacios topológicos
12) Cálculo. Sucesiones, series de potencias y cálculo vectorial.
13) Topología II. Conexion y compacidad
14) Análisis matemático. Ecuaciones diferenciales. Introducción al  cálulo de variable compleja y a la teoria de la medida
15) Algebra abstracta
16) Teoria de probabilidad
17) Extensión de variable compleja
18) Teoria de la medida e integración en variedades
19) Geometria diferencial (I y II)
20) Especialización 

La secundaria promedio enseña hasta un nivel 7, 8 ó 9 (depende al especialización)


Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Sep 27, 2010)

ElTallercito dijo:


> > Victoria Reina de Inglaterra
> >
> > V = R I
> 
> ...



Lo del SOHCAHTOA, yo lo conozco!!! así me lo enseñaron!!! y así safé 1M de veces 

Tambien, lo de Victoria Reina de Inglaterra, a mi me lo habían enseñado con el "Triangulo de Ohm", 
_V
R_I

De esta forma, si tapabas el que querías obtener, te quedaba a que era igual...

Pero no fué si no hasta el año pasado, que encontré la forma "Otaku" de la ley de Ohm...
Existe un "Anime" llamado School Rumble, donde en uno de los mangas, menciona la ley de ohm como ERI... 
Eri es el nombre de una de los personajes, y gracias a su nombre, E=R.I ...

¿ven por que es necesario saber matemática? hasta para entender un chiste...


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

La Filosofía es más importante a mi modo de ver. Si tu tienes un buen razonamiento lógico, hasta las matmáticas te resultan fáciles. Si tu no tienes un buen razonamiento lógico la electrónica es idioma desconocido.


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

en electrónica es lo que mas se usa, las matemáticas son una filosofía, decía Dan brown que las matemáticas es la forma en que Dios se puede comunicar con nosotros. si son muy importantes.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2011)

elalfo dijo:


> en electrónica es lo que mas se usa, las matemáticas son una filosofía, decía Dan brown que las matemáticas es la forma en que Dios se puede comunicar con nosotros. si son muy importantes.


 
sin ser demasiado serios , pero si bastante acidos:
seria una mas de las burlas de nuestro supuesto "Dios" .
comunicarse con las matematicas.
no se supone que es el " Dios " de todos y mas de lso humildes.??

medio elitista el creador.

como a la gente se le pegan las frases, vieron ?? 
hay que masticarlas y mucho, seguro que terminas escupiendo semillas, ollejo y algo de pulpa.


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Cuando Dios creó el universo, el universo creó las matemáticas (Leyes y relaciones físicas), pues era la única forma de tanto caos permanecer estable y ordenado.  El hombre se encargó de encontrar, deducir y catalogar, ... derivar y complicarnos la vida. De no ser así, qué fácil sería entender la Electrónica.

Saludos

----------------

La palabra matemática viene del griego “mathema” que quiere decir *“estudio de un tema”*, a lo que ahora nos referimos como “Ciencias”

La palabra "tema" viene del grego que significa *materia o asunto principal
*

Matemática era el nombre griego de las cuatro ciencias enseñadas por Platón y Pitágoras Aritmética, geometría, música y astronomía

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?matema.tica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> sin ser demasiado serios , pero si bastante acidos:
> seria una mas de las burlas de nuestro supuesto "Dios" .
> *comunicarse con las matematicas.
> no se supone que es el " Dios " de todos y mas de lso humildes.??
> *  medio elitista el creador.



Si la comunicación con Dios fuera por medio de las matemáticas, todos los que las conocen hablarían con El...pero eso no sucede...ergo....es una frase errada de alguien no menos errado que dió una opinión errada...OK?

Y que Dan Brown siga escribiendo libros... que así le va mejor que generando frases que pocos pueden evaluar


----------



## Cacho (Ene 24, 2011)

La frase esa apunta a lo perfecto, eterno e infinito de la matemática y lo compara (con poca fortuna) con el dios cristiano (quizá hablara de algún otro, no lo sé).

Ya de esos tipos hubo uno hace años llamado Cantor y le fue muy mal (por más que hoy se le reconocen méritos enormes) buscando a Dios detrás de los infinitos...
En fin, la matemática y lo divino no se llevan bien ni tienen mucho que ver, salvo para contar el número de páginas de los libros sagrados de cada religión.

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Cacho, a cuál frase te refieres. Yo soy cristiano, pero por ello no soy fanático ni mezclo el tema con asuntos profanos o mundanos (que tengan que ver con las actividades humanas. Mi religión es asunto secreto, mio con mi Creador) y no mezclo.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 24, 2011)

A la que cita Elalfo (de Dan Brown) que dice que la matemática es el lenguaje que usa Dios para comunicarse con nosotros.


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

OK. Dios no se comunica con nostros. Somos nosotros los que tenemos que comunicarnos con El, si es que así lo sentimos. Pero vale, el tema de creencias religiosas es engorroso, despierta resentimientos y por lo tanto no va de acuerdo con el correcto comportamiento de un creyente.

Saludos.
--------------------------------------------- Mensajes separados.


Por definición, Las matemáticas son el concurso de cuatro ciencias (la ciencia de los números, las ciencia de las formas, las ciencia del universo físico y las ciencia de los sonidos), cuyas definiciones referiré a continuación apoyándome en Wikipedia.

Ciencia de los números
La aritmética es la más antigua y elemental rama de la matemática, utilizada en casi todo el mundo, en tareas cotidianas como contar y en los más avanzados cálculos científicos. Estudia ciertas operaciones con los números y sus propiedades elementales. Proviene de ἀριθμητικός, término de origen griego; arithmos αριθμός que quieren decir número y techne habilidad. 

Ciencia de las formas
La geometría, del griego geo (tierra) y metrón (medida), es una rama de la matemática que se ocupa de las propiedades de las figuras geométricas en el plano o el espacio, como son: puntos, rectas, planos, polígonos, poliedros, paralelas, perpendiculares, curvas, superficies, etc

Ciencia del universo físico
La astronomía (del griego: αστρονομία = άστρον + νόμος, etimológicamente la "ley de las estrellas") es la ciencia que se ocupa del estudio de los cuerpos celestes, sus movimientos y los fenómenos ligados a ellos.

Ciencia de los sonidos.
La música (del griego: μουσική [τέχνη] - mousikē [téchnē], "el arte de las musas") es, según la definición tradicional del término, el arte de organizar sensible y lógicamente una combinación coherente de sonidos y silencios utilizando los principios fundamentales de la melodía, la armonía y el ritmo, mediante la intervención de complejos procesos psico-anímicos.

No diré que para ser un buen Ingeniero sea necesario dominar por completo estas ciencias porque como decía Dano  “Dominar las matemáticas en general por completo lo veo como saber todo de todo, desde mi punto de vista imposible, pero se puede saber mucho, y (para) cualquier duda siempre están los libros que por lo general no muerden y son bastante amigables.”  “La cuestión es que en la universidad se la meten asi, a palo seco…” (fabian9013) y efectivamente, a mi modo de ver no hay otra forma de “metérsela a uno”. 

 De todas formas la aritmética no es más que el conocimiento de los números y las relaciones que se `pueden establecer entre ellos, al fín de cuentas, números solo hay 10 y operaciones fundamentales cuatro. Lo que hace a la aritmética supremamente fácil y concisa. Por otro lado, la Geometría es una descripción de todas las formas que pueden resultar a partir de un conjunto de puntos y la interrelación de estas figuras que lógicamente se apoya en las cuatro operaciones fundamentales.

Estas dos ciencias, que como vemos, no tienen nada de misterio son el complemento de las otras dos que configuran todo lo que se ve y lo que se oye. Es por este  motivo por el que no estoy de acuerdo con Cacho cuando expresa que “La matemática es una ciencia abstracta. Comprenderla implica desarrollar una concepción abstracta y aplicarla luego es un paso más, es física (bueno, la parte teórica de la física)”

Más adelante Hyres decía que “La ciencia básica usa las matemáticas para explicar los fenómenos que estudia.” Yo diría que no para explicar sino para analizar, es decir definir y comparar formas, hacer mediciones y establecer relaciones.  Y Hyres continúa diciendo que “la Ingeniería usa las matemáticas como herramientas para interpretar y llevar a cabo proyectos, diseños, etc.”, pero yo diría que el Ingeniero lo que hace es acondicionar sus proyectos a los modelos matemáticos de formas y relaciones. De igual manera, un Técnico no “usa las matemáticas para cuantificar parámetros de un circuitos y así poder controlarlos y/o modificarlos”, sino que compara los circuitos con las formas y relaciones fundamentales establecidas por la artitmética y la geometría y entonces si controla y o modifica los circuitos; y por último,  un hobbista usa las matemáticas no “para intentar entender lo que quisieron decir los anteriores en las miles de explicaciones desperdigadas por ahí”, sino para avanzar en su deseo de comprender el mundo que le rodea y lógicamente los pormenores de su proyecto.

Ustedes dispensarán mi osadía de entrar a disentir sobre temas que ustedes, respetados señores y señoras, conocen mejor que yo, pero el asunto no es de quién sabe más sobre un tema, sino de quién reflexiona conscientemente sobre algún particular. La memoria nos hace malas jugadas y nos hace embarrarla, por eso cuando se habla de temas tan importantes no se puede andar a la ligera, menos, cuando no es un grupo de amigos en una charla vanal, sino todo un universo, quizás millones de personas pendientes de nuestras palabras. Decir por ejemplo que  “las matemáticas explican…” me parece un exabrupto, puede que esté equivocado, pero a mi modo de entender, las matemáticas fijan las normas, es decir, son un patrón de comparación para que podamos identificar un objeto o fenómeno y explicarlo conforme a esas normas preestablecidas. Por otro lado, las matemáticas no son algo que pueda interpretarse, son un modelo-herramienta que debe utilizarse si queremos interpretar. La interpretación no es asunto de las matemáticas es asunto nuestro, es asunto de nuestra forma de razonar, por ello en mi intervención anterior, muy corta por cierto, decía que la filosofía es indispensable en el manejo del acontecer de la ciencia electrónica, que además de ciencia me parece un Arte. 

Asherar decía que “Lo valioso de la Matemática es justamente que expresa propiedades y simetrías, sin particularizar en ningún ejemplo, tienen todas la misma estructura, aunque corresponden a temas y procesos completamente diferentes. La Matemática dice que hay una estructura común detrás. Conociendo bien un fenómeno podemos saber qué esperar de otro nuevo parecido. Esa es la "aplicación" de la Matemática.”, y yo concuerdo al cien por ciento con esta aseveración

Por otra parte Rash manifestaba que “Por eso pienso y creo que las matemáticas tienen la capacidad de acelerar el desarrollo de nuestra mentes... las personas que trabajen las matemáticas tendrán capacidades de afrontar situaciones reales en determinados contextos utilizando de la forma más óptima todos sus recursos.” Efectivamente, el cultivo de las Matemáticas produce en nuestras mentes una capacidad extraordinaria de discernimiento; por eso el estudiante o el principiante o el “nuevon”, como se le quiera llamar, que no refuerce sus conocimientos matemáticos o es un irresponsable o un ignorante, no le llamaría ingenuo porque a los quince uno ya de ingenuo no tiene un pelo.

Para no extenderme más en mi planteamiento, termino con las acertadísimas palabras de Estebanzapirain: “La matemática es una herramienta que nos permite darle a un fenómeno de la naturaleza un modelo que podamos ver, entender, simular, predecir, procesar a papel y lápiz o en computadora, etc. Nos permite abstraernos de la verdadera naturaleza de las cosas y trabajar con un modelo que tiene sus propias leyes y un grado de complejidad tan alto o tan bajo como lo deseemos”.

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 25, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> La frase esa apunta a lo perfecto, eterno e infinito de la matemática y lo compara (con poca fortuna) con el dios cristiano (quizá hablara de algún otro, no lo sé).
> 
> Ya de esos tipos hubo uno hace años llamado Cantor y le fue muy mal (por más que hoy se le reconocen méritos enormes) buscando a Dios detrás de los infinitos...
> En fin, la matemática y lo divino no se llevan bien ni tienen mucho que ver, salvo para contar el número de páginas de los libros sagrados de cada religión.
> ...


Algo que me quedó grabado es lo que dijo un matemático en televisión que hacía un programa sobre la historia de la matemática.


			
				Matematico de la televisión dijo:
			
		

> Dios y la matemática son muy parecidos, ambos se basan en axiomas, uno y dios existe. La única diferencia es en cual depositamos nuestra fe.


Me fascinó esta forma de expresarlo, ya que es una forma de "empatar el partido" para los que se obsesionan con con los extremos (los que se van al extremo mal. Con las personas que sabes que son consientes y entendidas de lo que dicen está todo bien).
Quiero aclarar que solamente la palabra "DIOS" es utilizada para expresar el concepto que este trae y NO estoy apuntando a un dios o religión específica.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2011)

las matematicas nos permiten ENTENDER y PREDECIR.
si entendes una variable fisica y la podes una vez comprendida expresar con una "ecuacion" ya la tenes.
ese comportamiento fisico ya es tuyo.
una vez que sabes que V= i*R ya esta.
podras predecri SIEMPRE ese tema.
asi es que crecimos como cuete en nuestra civilizacion.

si COMPRENDES podes hacer, construir rascacielos, ipods, podes hacer maravillas.........

pero................. E= M*C *C 

las matematicas por mas maravillosas que nos parezcan no nos ayudan a elegir pareja, ni a que nuestra familia se destruya, ni a querer suicidarnos.
no nos ayudan a no ser HDP como tantos han sido, y luego de ya manejar las matematicas haber sido esclavizadores o embriagarnos con la sangre de las guerras.
no nos ayudan a dejar de ser increiblemente estupidos y a pesar de tener estadisticas matematicas que dicen que estamos haciendo percha al planeta o que estamos extinguiendo especies igual NO HAGAMOS NADA.
no nos ayudan a unirnos ni a dejar de construir armas y matarnos.

yo.........matematicas uso para hacer las cuentas de el almacen,se que vivo usando aparatos que fueron creados en base a las matematicas, su conocimiento fue imprescindible para la realizacion de dichas cosas.

pero.........son lo que son , una herramienta, de solo una parte de nuestras vidas.
nuestra vida es mucho mas compleja y las matematicas se vuelven si bien un area inmensa en si misma pero pequeña si vemos todo el universo que nos rodea.
toda nuestra putisima complejidad (quizas.......si fuesemos mas simples seria mejor, no se) .

son importantes ?? imprescindibles ?? son el camino o la salvacion ?? 

no .

una especie NO PUEDE crecer en ciertas areas y ignorar otras, es como si el dia de mañana poblasemos 100 planetas distintos con niños , asi los dejamos , que cada grupo haga su cultura, sin que se conozcan y volvemos dentro de diez mil años.

dudo que encontremos un planeta que haya desarrollado las mate pero no la musica, o no el deporte o no la filosofia, o la quimica, o la historia.....
en fin, son areas de la ciencia, de el estudio , de el pensamiento .
si las matematicas es IMPORTANTE ..........no .
en una civilizacion no es prescindible , .......... *absolutamente ES IMPRESCINDIBLE, como muchisimas areas .*
pero si me es importante ............no.

no marcara mi destino, ni mi felicidad, ni me dara la sabiduria para guiarme a mi o a mi familia , ni tantas otras cosas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 26, 2011)

No sé como en este tema llegó Dios (no leí todo el post), pero tengo algunas cosas muy claras.
Mientras el concepto de Dios implica una fe ciega y sin razonamiento alguno, la ciencia implica demostración. Comparar ciencia con religión es como comparar la velocidad de la luz con dulce de leche, no tienen nada que ver.
Y aunque uno reniegue de las matemáticas, cotidianamente se usan: si algo cuesta 7 pesos, y pagué con 10, cuanto me tienen que devolver? Eso es matemáticas.
Es la "madre" de todas las ciencias, junto con la lógica.
Aún ciencias "blandas" se basan en estadísticas, y las estadísticas son una rama de las matemáticas.
Si no sabés cuanto es 2+2, difícilmente podes hacer una comparativa o una progresión de algo. Si no sé diferenciar que 100 es más que 80, al momento de comprar algo, me daría lo mismo.
Y conste que no me meto de lleno con un Creador, el cual, a mí criterio, no es bondadoso y benevolente, si no, sus "creaciones" no hubieran terminado en Sodoma y Gomorra.


----------



## Uro (Ene 31, 2011)

Esto es un extracto:   "....los jóvenes pueden hacerse matemáticos muy hábiles, pero no pueden ser sabios en otras ciencias."

Ver documento completo aquí:

http://divulgamat.ehu.es/weborriak/publicacionesdiv/medios/elpaisNDet.asp?Id=218


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Leonardo, no era justamente un desconocedor de las matemáticas, y quizás no fuera un sabio en otras ramas, solo fue un genio en todas las ramas que tocó.
Las matemáticas no están reñidas con otras ciencias, para nada. Apoya y le da sustento a todas. A la electrónica, a la física, a la astronomía, a la medicina, a a a a.


----------



## ReymonARG (Ene 31, 2011)

yo creo que si. Yo actualmente estoy programando juegos en C++ y te digo que como no tengo mucha matematica estoy re limitado a hacer muchas cosas.


----------



## Uro (Ene 31, 2011)

Como puede deducirse de lo dicho hasta ahora, hay diversidad de opiniones referentes a la importancia de las matemáticas y muchas opiniones divergentes unas de otras.
¿Quién podría entonces concluir "aceptablemente" una opinión sobre tal tópico?


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 31, 2011)

Las matemáticas son importantes dependiendo uno donde esté y que se quiere lograr, es que no se puede comparar matemáticas en la vida cotiana con la matemática aplicada, algún científico inventara alguna "máquina" con mucho esfuerzo y el usuario final lo utilizara para lo que fue hecho sin importarle nada de como fue construida, solo la utiliza y ya.
En mi opinión las matemáticas son importantes dependiendo del nivel al que queramos estar; si quiero ser panadero solo necesitare aprender a sumar, restar, dividir y algunas otras mas pero nada avanzado que la aritmetica, Si quiero estar al nivel de la ciencia, las matemáticas se vuelven indispensables para describir todo.
Por ejemplo tiempos atras, para saber si el rebaño de ovejas estaba completo , a cada oveja se le asociaba un palito, cuando las iban a guardar si sobraba algun palito es porque faltaba una oveja. En ese entonces la matemática no fue necesaria para VIVIR, pero CLARO la necesidad de contar fue la base para que se inventaran los números.
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Ene 31, 2011)

rednaxela dijo:


> Por ejemplo tiempos atras, para saber si el rebaño de o*v*ejas estaba completo , a cada o*v*eja se le asociaba un palito, cuando las iban a guardar si sobraba algun palito es porque faltaba una o*v*eja. En ese entonces la matem*á*tica no fue necesaria para VIVIR, pero CLARO la necesidad de contar fue la base para que se inventaran los números.
> Saludos


Como diría el Chavo "Yo lo sabía con piedras, no con palitos". 
Da la casualidad que a las piedras se las llama "cálculos". 

Les dejo un fragmento del Impactos del análisis armónico, que pueden encontrar en http://rinconmatematico.com/ 

Es un trozo del llamado "poema matemático" de Fourier:



> Las ecuaciones analíticas no se restringen a las propiedades de las figuras y a las que son objeto de la mecánica racional; se extienden a todos los fenómenos generales. No puede haber un lenguaje más universal ni más simple, más exento de errores y de oscuridades, es decir más digno de expresar las relaciones invariables de los seres naturales. Considerado bajo este punto de vista, el análisis matemático es tan extenso como la naturaleza misma; define todas las relaciones sensibles, mide el tiempo, los espacios, las fuerzas, las temperaturas...su atributo principal es la claridad; no tiene en absoluto signos para expresar nociones confusas. Relaciona los fenómenos más diversos y descubre las analogías secretas que los une. Si la materia se nos evade, por su extrema tenuidad, como la del aire y de la luz, si los cuerpos están situados lejos de nosotros, en la inmensidad del espacio, si el hombre quiere conocer el espectáculo de los cielos en épocas sucesivas que un gran número de siglos separa, si las acciones de la gravedad y del calor se ejercen en el interior del globo sólido a profundidades que nos serán siempre inaccesibles, el análisis matemático puede, con todo, dominar las leyes de estos fenómenos. Él nos los hace presentes y parece ser una facultad de la razón humana destinada a suplir la brevedad de la vida y la imperfección de los sentidos; y, lo que es aún más notable, sigue el mismo camino en el estudio de todos los fenómenos; los interpreta con el mismo lenguaje como para atestiguar la unidad y la simplicidad del plan del universo, y hacer aún más patente este orden inmutable que preside todas las causas naturales.


----------



## dan93 (Feb 4, 2011)

recuerden todo lo que integra a un ser humano
ya sea 
su concepcion racional, emocional y espirtual
es de por si un todo
y como tal conlleva a una relacion interdependiente.

(es cierto en alguna de las tres predomina un favoritismo, pero eso no debe ser una justificacion para solo ignorar las otras)

Es cierto la matematica define de manera metafisica
mucho de nuestros pensamientos administrativos o logicos como deseen llamarle,
pero la misma no se da 
sin el apoyo de las otras, (como dice un amigo "no hay que escupir pa arriva)

sin la imaginacion o creatividad
es de por si imposible darle un uso practico a la matematica

la sencilles de nuestros actos define la complejidad con la que ya hemos vivido
o digame que no
que entre mas sabemos

mas sencillamente lo expresamos?

la complejidad es una de la muertes mas bellas
por que solo ella nos permite ver lo
ignorantes que somos...


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2011)

Para Dan93 un saludo, igual para los demás participantes. Sus opiniones Dan me llegan bien 
*"sin la imaginacion o creatividad
es de por si imposible darle un uso practico a la matematica"* o a cualquier otra disciplina, teórica o aplicada.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 4, 2011)

*QU*e buen tema es este!
En lo personal creo las personas que dominan las matematicas con facilidad 
son personas que tiene facilidad para el pensamiento abstracto y este es muy 
importante en el diseño electronico.
Si lo piensan bien nunca podemos ver a los electrones pasando de un lado a otro,
solo podemos medir sus efectos. Y para estas mediciones utilizamos las matematicas.
Así que hay que hacer uso de un poco de imaginacion para poder entender lo que sucede.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

las matematicas.....la eelctronica.........la imaginacion.

todas cosas importantes pero......

he visto en otros foros de ciencia como tipos con estudios universitariso se cagan de hambre, por que no consiguen un trabajo.
tambien cuando estudiaba veia profesores (esto creoq ue TODOS LO VEMOS ) que enseñan sus matematicas, llenan el pizarron de formulas, saben commo llegar de la nada a el resultado, como explicar un teorema.
pero ........viven de profesores por que no saben como aplicar sus matematicas.
no todos saben como hacer lso calculos para un puente colgante y que este no oscile cada vez mas con el viento.
o encontrarle aplicaciones a "las cosas que ya sabe" , aplicaciones en la vida real.
y eso frustra.

si, la imaginacion diria que es la perla, la joa que hace la diferencia y que es importantisima en cualquier ciencia, arte o lo que sea.

la imaginacion y diria una cosita mas:
el no ser soberbio y "creerse " que la carrera que uno estudia es "lo mas" , ese es un pecado que siempre termina costando CARISIMO ,asi lo vemso en este foro por ejemplo , cuantas veces creemos que nuestros diseños son exquisitos, que lo que hacemso es un diamante ..........y sin embargo no llegamso a nada.
en una pagina, creo que era "cientificosaficionados" o de inventores creo , era argentina..... o algo asi mencionaban algo acerca de los 10 errores o pecados de los inventores.
y contaba con bastante acierto acerca de las paranoias, de creerse unicos, de no confiar en otros, de creer que solo con su conocimiento logrrian crecer, descartando a quienes saben vender, publicitar, todas son carreras.
asi uno choca con el mundo , un mundo de humanos y diversidad.

hay matematicas, pero tambien hay medicina, abogacia, pintura, arte, ciencia y todas esas cosas son cada una parte de un total :
el ser humano .
y cada uno (en general ) cree que justo lo suyo es lo mejor.
lo entiendo .... a mi me paso, y es logico , lo que uno dedico tiempo y esfuerzo lo ama y lo cree valioso .
pero es solo aprte de un total .


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2011)

"Si tu tienes un buen pensamiento lógico, entenderás y aprenderás de todo."
                                                                       (Un viejo filósofo o el filósofo viejo - 2011)


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

hace muchhoo un conocido nos decia que se metio a estudiar ingenieria xxxx para aprender a pensar como un ingeniero xxxx .
en esemomento nos reimos, yo no lo comprendia mucho.
pero es asi, segun lo que estudias adoptas cierta forma de pensar, de analizar las cosas.
y eso te sera ventajoso o no segun el entorno en el que vayas a vivir.

si tu entorno es de ingenieria, si lso problemas que se te presentan son de ingenieria, pues te servira.

pero por ejemplo una persona que vivira en un trabajo o en un entorno de relaciones humanas no le servira.
un abogado, un medico , un embajador tienen que aprender a leer a la persona que tienen enfrente y segun quien sea pues sera 
1 AND 1 = 0 
1 AND 0 =1 
o incluso 1 AND 1 = 2 

caso contrario viviras chocandote con las cosas.

sigo diciendo que ls matematicas es algo lindo , importante peroes solo "una parte " de el todo .
y poca gente puede sobrevivir o ser feliz en este mundo sabiendo solo una cosa o esperando que el resto de el mundo solo le plantee  cuestiones que se resuelven con lo que l estudio.

mcuhisima gente, muchisima de muchisima no se comporta en forma logica y si quisieramos comprenderlos , predecirlos o atajarnos segun nuestras prediccciones logicas ..........



arteayudas dijo:


> "Si tu tienes un buen pensamiento lógico, entenderás y aprenderás de todo."
> (Un viejo filósofo o el filósofo viejo - 2011)


 
ojo coincido totalmente si lo que te refieres es que puedes aprender facilmente muchisimas carrera tecnicas, incluso te ayudara en "tecnicas " para el arte y ciencias.
eso seguro .


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2011)

Claro, Fernandob. Pero debemos ser claros. El pensamiento lógico no se estudia, se adquiere con la atención y la constancia. La lógica en general (filosofía) lo que estudia es la forma como el pensamiento opera.  La lógica matemática si se estudia, pero si tienes pensamiento lógico eso es "pan comido". El pensamiento lógico se adquiere pensando, analizando las posibles opciones para cada fenómeno o reto, comparando posibles resultados.

Qué sucede con una gran mayoría nuestos jóvenes: Pues que son muy dados a la ligereza, son aperezados; les da "mamera" repetir un proceso. Se conforman con el primer intento y si acaso con el segundo. Algunas veces he manifestado que son irresponsables, irresponsables con su propio aprendizaje, irresponsables con su propio futuro, irresponsables con su carrera. No están persiguiendo una meta sino que van a la caza de nimiedades. Esudian esperando a ver qué resulta y por eso se preguntan: ¿Será que esta carrera si es rentable? Será que siendo ingeniero o médico, o ..., me va a ir bien? Muchos de ellos tienen kilómetros de cerebro sin estrenar aún en último semestre.

Claro que las metas se tornan obsoletas a medida que los tiempos cambian. Pero entonces es el tiempo de reflexionar y reajustar dichas metas para poder estar a la par con los cambios. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Qué sucede con una gran mayoría nuestos jóvenes: Pues que son muy dados a la ligereza, son aperezados; les da "mamera" repetir un proceso. Se conforman con el primer intento y si acaso con el segundo. Algunas veces he manifestado que son irresponsables, irresponsables con su propio aprendizaje, irresponsables con su propio futuro, irresponsables con su carrera. *No están persiguiendo una meta sino que van a la caza de nimiedades. Esudian esperando a ver qué resulta* y por eso se preguntan: ¿Será que esta carrera si es rentable? Será que siendo ingeniero o médico, o ..., me va a ir bien? *Muchos de ellos tienen kilómetros de cerebro sin estrenar aún en último semestre*.



Sin palabras...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

si, es asi , supongo que los tiempos que corren.

el otro dia miraba un video , de algo de la crisis de españa........a veecs entro en una pagina que me ponen ustedes y termino en otra.
y contaba un tipo que esta en esto de ayudar a los españoles sin trabajo que decia que dentro de unos años  los jovens españoles terminaran siendo empleados de los inmigrantes.
por que los inmigrantes vienen con ganas de trabajar y estudiar, vienen de estar mal y aprovechan al maximo las oportunidades que tienen , mientras los españoles solo buscan cosas mas faciles.

bueno, si bien hablaba de españa supongo que es igual en muchos otros lugares.

muy interesantes los comentarios che


----------



## dan93 (Feb 4, 2011)

es cierto arteayudas
la diciplina es un rigor que es muy poco desarrollado por merito propio


pero como citava antes la logica es meramente administrativa
y como dice fernandob
es solo una parte de nosotros.

existen personas que comprende la diferencia y otros que simplemente la ven  igual.


----------



## asherar (Mar 6, 2011)

Cómo será de importante la Matemática que hasta existen premios de 1 M U$D para quienes resuelvan algunos problemas. 

Enlace en castellano

Enlace original en inglés


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 6, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Cómo será de importante la Matemática que hasta existen premios de 1 M U$D para quienes resuelvan algunos problemas.
> 
> Enlace en castellano
> 
> Enlace original en inglés



Lo mas sorprendente de este premio, es que el primero que lo gano fue el ruso Grigori Perelman y *lo rechazo*


----------



## Uro (Mar 6, 2011)

Qué tan important es el modelaje que una modelo profesional puede ganar un millón de dólares cada que se le antoje.


----------



## asherar (Mar 6, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Qué tan important(e) es el modelaje que una modelo profesional puede ganar un millón de dólares cada (vez) que se le antoje.



Al menos para quien lo paga, debe serlo.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Lo mas sorprendente de este premio, es que el primero que lo gano fue el ruso Grigori Perelman y *lo rechazo*


 
es com digo: terminan chapitas.......................


----------



## Uro (Mar 6, 2011)

....... Sus razones tendrá.......


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2011)

TODO EL MUNDO tiene sus razones...................hasta hitler.

una cosa es decir que sus razones eran que ya estaba forrado de $$ por ser un gran matematico y le patinaba esa $$ .

y otra cosa es decir que tenia los huevos del tamaño de un camion con acoplado de años de alguna frustracion por las matematicas y/o de sus "colegas" o el ambiente academico "en algun aspecto"  .


----------



## Uro (Mar 6, 2011)

O que para el eso era una limosna y esperaba más por su trabajo. Por eso mi comentario sobre el modelaje.  Si alguien va a ganar millardos con su trabajo, bien vale la pena una gratificación en millardos.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 6, 2011)

a mi tambien me llamó la atención... parece que el flaco fué un bicho raro toda su vida, y no quería que lo molesten. Habrá visto que algunos de sus colegas, no ejercen la matemática para progresar si no para que les financien el estudio y quedar bien con las autoridades. Algunos ni siquiera investigan, seguramente tienen un "alumno prodigio" que les hacen las tesis prometiendoles fama, y despues lo publican con su nombre...
Ganó el premio y llamó la atención de todos, y teniendo en cuenta las hipocrecías de los institutos, lo rechazó...

Por lo que decía en la wiki, el estaba bastante molesto con su entorno...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2011)

arteayudas:
se me paso el comentario de el modelaje.......no lo habia leido, por eso conclui mal .

nepper....anduve cerca entonces...... puto ambiente.....todos lo son.
menso ginecologia


----------



## Nepper (Mar 6, 2011)

me di cuenta que es así en todos lados... tambien escuche historias muy similares aquí mismo en Argentina, en el centro atómico de constituyentes, no por el lado de las tesis por lo menos, pero si por el lado del negocio... están los que "están", cobran buen sueldo, y renueban su PC todos los años y llegan  a trabajar en un mercedes. Lastima que tambien están los que investigan, y se quedan hasta las 23 hs probando un material para un nuevo reactor y tienen que volver a su casa en colectivo.

Todo esto es secreto... si te digo mas tendría que matarte


----------



## Uro (Mar 6, 2011)

La eterna estrategia de los "vivos" y los científicos son los más afectados. ¡Pobres de nosotros los sabios!  Jajajajajajjj


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Todo esto es secreto... si te digo mas tendría que matarte


 
 o me conseguis un puestito de esos que tienen mercedez benz y me quedo calladito


----------



## Nepper (Mar 6, 2011)

lo lamento... también lo intente... tenés que tener un pariente adentro o NO ENTRAS...
Mandé el curriculum... de verdad! ¿te crees que lo miraron??
esto me lo enteré por un pariente de un conocido que tenía un primo dentro...


----------



## asherar (Mar 8, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> me di cuenta que es así en todos lados... tambien  escuche historias muy similares aquí mismo en Argentina, en el centro atómico de constituyentes,  no por el lado de las tesis por lo menos, pero si por el lado del  negocio... están los que "están", cobran buen sueldo, y renueban su PC  todos los años y llegan  a trabajar en un mercedes. Lastima que tambien  están los que investigan, y se quedan hasta las 23 hs probando un  material para un nuevo reactor y tienen que volver a su casa en  colectivo.
> 
> Todo esto es secreto... si te digo mas tendría que matarte


Noten esto: 

"La operación del acelerador se realiza mediante un sistema de control, que permite ejecutar todas las       maniobras de obtención del haz y su transporte hasta el blanco desde una Consola de Operación 
      El actual sistema de control del acelerador fue desarrollado recientemente en el Laboratorio y *está basado       en una PC 486* con un monitor de alta resolución y una interface PC-CAMAC. El software fue escrito en *      Visual Basic y corre bajo Windows*. "




Fuente


----------



## asherar (Abr 1, 2011)

> La empresa RSA Security,  que posee la patente de los algoritmos (patente #5,724,428 USA), ofrece  una serie de *premios de 10.000* dólares para quienes logren descifrar  textos cifrados con RC5. Se han obtenido hasta ahora resultados mediante  la programación distribuida, para claves de 56 y 64 bits. Actualmente (febrero de 2010) se trabaja en romper cifrados con claves de 72 bits.


Fuente


----------



## BKAR (Dic 8, 2011)

72 bits!!
son como trochosientas combinaciones!!
--------------------------------------------------


Nepper dijo:


> a mi tambien me llamó la atención... parece que el flaco fué un bicho raro toda su vida, y no quería que lo molesten. Habrá visto que algunos de sus colegas, no ejercen la matemática para progresar si no para que les financien el estudio y quedar bien con las autoridades. Algunos ni siquiera investigan, seguramente tienen un "alumno prodigio" que les hacen las tesis prometiendoles fama, y despues lo publican con su nombre...
> Ganó el premio y llamó la atención de todos, y teniendo en cuenta las hipocrecías de los institutos, lo rechazó...
> 
> Por lo que decía en la wiki, el estaba bastante molesto con su entorno...



en wiki tambien dice 


> Se dice también que en realidad no está decepcionado de las matemáticas, sino más bien inmerso en la idea galileana de que "El humilde razonamiento de uno vale más que la autoridad de miles"; así pues, ha preferido aislarse, seguir estudiando y no someterse a autoridades arbitrarias no matemáticas


Retiro de las Matematicas


que le estará pasando por la cabeza al tipo en estos momentos?
-------------------------------------------------------------
*Que tan importante es la matematica ?*
Son indispensables, estan en todos lados, mi papá siempre me lo dijo y lo seguira haciendo, el esta orgulloso de que este estudiando una ingeniería
y en mi opinion la electronica/electrica mas que otras ingenierías, es la que de verdad
fusiona las ramas de la física y de la matemáticas con la electronica en si,
análisis de circuitos,señales, campos electromagneticos, teoria de control, etc
todas llevan matematicas
aunque de las que mencione recien estoy llevando cirucitos I,
ya quisiera llevar todos los demás cursos
estoy seguro que no me arrepiento de mi vocación, y no pude haber escojido mejor carrera
ya que ambas me gustan, matematicas y electronica


----------



## Nepper (Dic 11, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> estoy seguro que no me arrepiento de mi vocación, y no pude haber escojido mejor carrera
> ya que ambas me gustan, matematicas y electronica



jaja!
Yo tampoco me arrepiento.
Lo que si es que odio la matemática y el algebra 

Ustedes al leer estarán así 

La cosa es que no me gusta la matematica... odio hacer cuentas, calcular, procedimientos, matrices, indeterminantes, ecuaciones vectoriales, fourier, ecuaciones diferenciales, etc.

Pero me encanta hablar en ese idioma, el de la matemática porque me dice todo.
Si manejas la matemática de tal forma, que cuando te dicen "el campo decrece linealmente con el aumento del radio" ya te dijeron todo! no se piensa mas.
Si viene uno que no sabe matematicas, le tenes que decir "la fuerza que genera la bolita esta a otra bolita de metal cada vez es menor cuanto mas se aleja, pero pierde fuerza de a poquito y gradualmente" y aún así puede que no hayamos trasmitido la idea correctamente.

No es lo mismo decir:
Las bacterias se reproducen exponencialmente
Las bacterias se reproducen logaritmicamente
Las bacterias se reproducen rápido
El incremento de la poblacion bacteriana es Constante
El incremento de la poblacion bacteriana es exponencial.

Yo una epoca, no tocaba la batería del auto porque tenía mucha corriente pero eran 12V. Un profesor había dicho que para desfribilar el corazón hamano, se necesitaban 200mA (creo).
Un amigo me contó que tocaba la bateria del auto con las manos peladas y yo le dije "¿como es que no te pasó nada? el me responde "Me estas j0d13nd0, ¿como me voy a morir? son 12V" y le respondo "si, pero 20A" (en realidad no se cuanta corriente tiene la bateria del auto)
Mi amigo me dice "Agarra un tester midiendo resistencia, tu cuerpo tiene como 10 MOhm". Yo le insisto que era peligroso, y para hacerme entender, me pone la ley de ohm y me dice, "12V y 10Mohm, despeja la corriente"

No pudo haber sido mas claro...


----------



## BKAR (Dic 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...
> Eso es Ley de Ohm fría y cruda...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> jaja!
> 
> No pudo haber sido mas claro...


 
sabes que mas de una vez me pasa que con cosas asi no me entienden ......o mas bien  no entienden (saco el "me" ).

asi que deduzco que no es cosa de claridad sino de ceguera.


----------

